# Coupon Tip - Jan 10 2015



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Campbell soup has a $1 off 5 cans of Condensed (Chicken noodle/Tomato) 
And a coupon for $1 off 5 cans "Great for cooking soup" (Cream of ....)

Watch your grocery store... the local Martins in town here is having a 10 for $5 sale on tomato and Chicken Noodle. So if you use 2 coupons per 10 they end up at .30 a can..

Campbell?s Soup - Coupons & Promotions

You can print 2 coupons per computer


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks for the info!


----------

